# GE 9325k Bulbs



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I managed to track some down again... What a PITA that was! Couldnt find a distributor in Canada so I had my local lighting shop order them up from the states for me.. sheesh.. I ordered myself a case of them though..

Soon my 135 will have 6 x 55 watt PC's ove rit.. woo hoo!


----------



## RichardM (Sep 3, 2003)

I just found two by accident. The best LFS in Houston (sells nice plants) is just setting up for marine, so they swapped out the 9325K bulbs that came in the fixtures with blue. Since they were unused, I paid full price, but still really nice to have them.

I put them over the tank and took my son to gym, came back and everything was pearling more than before...nice color too, these are pink. 

I now have two 10,000K and two 9325K bulbs over my 75G. 

You are going to love those bulbs!


----------



## Kinketsu (Oct 23, 2003)

GDominy,

I curious how much it cost you (Canadian $) to get those 6 GE 9325K bulbs, in the end? (i.e. what sticker price did your lighting store charge you, before tax).

I'm considering whether to buy 2 x 55W, or 1 x 96W, for my 50 gallon. Rex brought up the very good point that the 9325K are excellent, but not available for 96W ...

Thanks,
Kinketsu


----------



## samw (Nov 6, 2003)

I've got comparison pictures of my reef tank that compares the tank being lit with 2x55 GE 9325K and being lit with a 250W MH 10k K bulb. Anyone interested to see the pictures? The 9325K bulb is excellent.


----------



## samw (Nov 6, 2003)

GDominy said:


> I managed to track some down again... What a PITA that was! Couldnt find a distributor in Canada so I had my local lighting shop order them up from the states for me.. sheesh.. I ordered myself a case of them though..
> 
> Soon my 135 will have 6 x 55 watt PC's ove rit.. woo hoo!



Oh yeah, if we can't get the group order going, I would like to find a regular local supplier of these bulbs. Where in BC did you get them?


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

samw said:


> I've got comparison pictures of my reef tank that compares the tank being lit with 2x55 GE 9325K and being lit with a 250W MH 10k K bulb. Anyone interested to see the pictures? The 9325K bulb is excellent.


Post the picture! I'd love to see that comparison!


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Kinketsu said:


> GDominy,
> 
> I curious how much it cost you (Canadian $) to get those 6 GE 9325K bulbs, in the end? (i.e. what sticker price did your lighting store charge you, before tax).
> 
> ...


I ordered them from Albrite Lighting.. Total cost was $234 Canadian for 6 bulbs ($39 Canadian each). Of course that was before sales tax... So $268 after tax.


----------



## samw (Nov 6, 2003)

GulfCoastAquarian said:


> Post the picture! I'd love to see that comparison!


I'll be happy to (There are a couple of plants):

Here it is with metal halide only (Sorry for the center brace shadow)










Here it is with metal halide and 96W Coralife PC 50/50










Here it is with the GE 9325K only











The 3rd picture has more vivid colors to me. I would love to combine 9325K with the MH in the future. Unfortunately, the existing 9325K canopy that I have won't fit with the MH so I'll have to get a 55W DIY kit provided that I can get the bulbs as well.


----------



## samw (Nov 6, 2003)

GDominy said:


> I ordered them from Albrite Lighting..


Awesome. I've been there before so its good to know that these bulbs are still available for pickup locally (even though they have to ship them up).


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Yeah... It takes about 3 weeks to get them here though.. thats the only hassle


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

What is the OEM part number on that GE9325K?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Subcategory Plug-in 4-Pin High Lumen Biax® 
Product Code 45851 
Description F55BX/AR/FS 6PK 
Watts 55 
Average Rated Life 10000 
Lumens (Initial) 4800 
Lumens (Mean) 4080 
Color Temperature (K) 9325 
Color Rendering Index (Ra) CRI 67 
Bulb Type BiaxL (T5) 
Base Type 2G11 
Nominal Length (In.) 20.7000 
Nominal Length (mm) 525.000 
Sales Unit UPC 043168458511 
Case UPC 043168458511 
Case Quantity 6 
Additional Information Fresh and Salt Water Phosphor


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

Merci!


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

De Rien!


----------



## NyCzBuBba (Nov 16, 2003)

I buy mine from drfostersmith.com for 10$ a bulb if that helps. There other suppliese are good prices


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Would a 50/50mix of 6700k and 9325k over a 75g Dutch aquarium be better for compact growth and more stunning look, or should I go with 100% 9325k?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

You know... Its hard to say... It all depends on the bulbs right? Not all 6700k bulbs are created equal. And who knows how the spectrums will look mixed...

I do know that the 9325k bulbs look simply amazing.. They look very white (on the blue side) and colours are accented beatifully.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

I think I'll get 6bulbs off of 1000bulbs.com..are they the cheapest place around?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Heh... I really couldnt tell you. I'm canadian and I never order directly from teh states.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

NyCzBuBba said:


> I buy mine from drfostersmith.com for 10$ a bulb if that helps. There other suppliese are good prices


What bulbs are you talking about? The GE 9325k Cf bulb is $34.99


----------



## PlantumOfTheOpera (Mar 12, 2003)

I am looking for the proper bulbs for my new tank, and these GE bulbs seem to be de riguer. This damb forum - every time a read a few posts it upsets everything I thought I knew!

Can someone help me with this: I thought the optimal color temperature was 5000k, these other bulbs would seem to be not optimal, as well as not being close to the goal of 100% CRI. Has the thinking changed? What am I missing? I thought the 10000k bulbs were optimal for reefs, not plants ???

otoh, I found the following bulbs: F72 T12 5000k HO 85watt from sylvania
[ part # 25190] 
as each will cover my 125 from sisde to side , seems a better choice. 

thoughts, suggestions, education for sots like me...


----------



## NyCzBuBba (Nov 16, 2003)

Rex Grigg said:


> NyCzBuBba said:
> 
> 
> > I buy mine from drfostersmith.com for 10$ a bulb if that helps. There other suppliese are good prices
> ...


Oh I thought you guys were talking about regular flourescent


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

PlantumOfTheOpera said:


> Can someone help me with this: I thought the optimal color temperature was 5000k, these other bulbs would seem to be not optimal, as well as not being close to the goal of 100% CRI. Has the thinking changed? What am I missing? I thought the 10000k bulbs were optimal for reefs, not plants ???


Neither color temperature nor CRI have much relevance to planted tanks. Color temp gives you an overall idea of how reddish/yellowish or bluish the light appears. There is some personal taste involved... to me the 5000K make a tank look very yellow, and I love the 10000K bluish white. But for plants, the spectrum is more important, and that doesn't depend so much on the color temperature. CRI tells how "accurate" colors are displayed, but looking at that under water thats full of green plants and maybe tinted by tannins, a high CRI becomes pretty useless.


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

> I think I'll get 6bulbs off of 1000bulbs.com..are they the cheapest place around?


I've seen several posts to the effect that 1000bulbs.com carry these bulbs but have not been able to find them. Anybody got a direct link??????

I'd dearly love to get my hands on some of these but think that $34.99 per bulb borders on thievery. Anybody know of any other sources ?


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Lifted from AB forums.. 17.95 55Watt 9325K GE

http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/10browse.asp?search=F55BX/AR/FS

If your interested..


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks for the link Vinlo. Just ordered a couple. Being in Ga. I had to pay sales tax but still saved a bundle over Drs. Foster and Smith's prices.


----------



## Daemonfly (Oct 1, 2003)

Ah man.... $17.95!?!?! I just bought one from Drs Foster & Smith


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

I stumbled over this post and am lost. What GE 9325K bulbs are we talking about. The reason I'm confused is becuase Rex said his bulbs were $34.99 and then vinlo said he found them for $17.95. I Suppose both are talking about the F55BX/AR/FS, but the price difference is to great. Is the $17 bulb OEM of something?

Just a random question, do CF bulbs "expire" or lose intensity over time when not being used?


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

Yes, Rex and vinlo are talking about the same bulb. Dr's Foster and Smith are grossly over pricing these bulbs.

As far as I know, they do not have a shelf life. Never heard of a light bulb that did.


----------



## tombsc (Nov 24, 2003)

are these bulbs available in the UK ?


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

They're made in the UK, however I don't know if they sell them there. If you find them they'll be a steal.


----------



## tombsc (Nov 24, 2003)

Oh good, made in the UK, but if I want to buy one, it will first be exported, then imported and end up costing triple the price due to taxes and shipping!!
Kind of like sport, we invent football (soccer), export it, then get beaten by everyone else !
If anyone knows of a cheap supplier of these bulbs (UK) I'd be grateful..
Thanks
Tom


----------

